# ? about breeds



## Heather (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi.  I am new here. I have a few questions. My cat Wolf passed on from a heart attack last year. I am wanting to get another cat. I really miss having one. I will not be able to until I move from my current residence probably this coming summer. Until then I am researching breeds. From what I have seen so far I like the ragamuffin,main **** and egyptian mau. I am leaning towards the ragamuffin. What can anyone tell me about them? I work during the day. Does anyone have one of the other breeds? What information can you give me? Would any of them be ok alone or would 2 cats be best. I have a guinea pig and a mouse. Their cages are all cat proof though. Grooming a long haired cat is no problem. 

Thanks!!!
Heather


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Each breed has characteristics that I'm sure you'd like. I love my Siamese because of their intellighence, the way they communicate, and how loving they are. And they are beautuful. If I were to get a more rare cat, I think I'd like a Ragdoll or a Scottish Fold. Of course, there are wonderful DSHs waiting for homes, and most of my cats were DSHs.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

If you want a ragdoll and don't care if it's a purebreed, I currently have a Ragdoll/siamese mix that needs a really good home and would do good as an only cat. Ragdolls are lap cats. They're very loving and affectioinate by nature. The one I'm looking for a home for is no exception, he's very loving, but he's also very shy at first. I'm in Utah, and would prefere to adopt him to somewhere close by so I can take him back if it doesn't work out, but if someone would be willing to pay to ship him back to me if it doesn't work out, I'd consider adopting anywhere.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

A ragamuffin would be my choice -- but that's just because I'm obsessed with ragdolls. Ragamuffins are basically the same thing -- they just come in a variety of patterns and colors that aren't excepted into the ragdoll standard. Great cats -- easygoing and trusting, and low maintenance despite their long coats. These cats generally love people/animals/you name it...so if you dont have another animal for them to play with they will probably just end up following YOU around more.  Same thing with a Maine ****. Very mellow and predictable -- great, intelligent pet. Their personality is very similar to the ragamuffin I'd say. I don't know much about egyptian Maus...sorry.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Heather, welcome to the forum. You can go to the CFA's cat site and read up on most any breed of cat. Their write-ups are quite complete.


----------

